# Speed loaders



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

What do you all use for speed loaders? Several years ago I bought some for my 54 cal muzz. They are black with caps on each end. They are two compartment ones. The cap on one end is smooth, the cap on the other end has 3-4 small bumps/spikes to be able to decifer what is in each compartment (powder or bullet). They also have a bullet starter on them. I think these were sold by Barnes but I could be wrong. 

I am now looking for more since getting a new 50 cal. I haven't benn able to find these anywhere. Most of the ones that I have found are an open tube with no separation between the compartments. 

Any ideas or thoughts of where to get the ones like I described above? What do you use? 

Thanks, TS


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

I use the traditions speed loaders. 
They're alot like the ones you described. 2 compartments. 
They are transparent and have measurements for powder. 
Also have a bullet starter on them
I just bought some more at sportsmans the other day. 
6 bucks i think. for the package of 2


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I use the TC speed loader, I put a shotgun shell holder on the butt of my rifle and the TC speed loaders fit nicly in it and I always have quick access to my loads


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Use the T/C Magnum Speed Loaders, they are the best. You pop the cap, poor your pellets in, stick the tube into the end of your barrell, and your hand starter goes right in it, and down goes your bullet. Also, they hold your primer nice and tight so you aren't fiddeling around trying to find one. It holds your primer in a way so that you can just slide it right into it's spot on your gun. I have used several different types, and these are the best I have found.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 on the T/C Magnum Speed loaders work the best for me.


----------



## BabyBoy (Jul 26, 2010)

I use the RMC Magnum EC Loader. So Far it has been great!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I cut off some TC speed loaders , Put two sabots/bullets in one , 90 grains of 777 powder in the other two and three primers ( one extra ). I store them in a pouch on the butt stock with a spin jag and patches .its nice and handy . I use a .25 acp conversion PB i made , if you wondering what those primer/brass are . ?? Great set up , tight fit no blow or mess . I like to tinker .


----------

